# Tarmac Pro Custom decals



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm almost done with my custom decal set-up. So far I've done my Reynolds decals (gave it an "outline" look if you will), shifters, crankset, and rear derailleur. Still debating if I'm gonna gloss black "Specialized" on the down tube. Maybe if I have time during my vacation I'll do that.  

Sorry for the crappy pic, I can't find my camera so iPhone to the rescue.

As soon as I find it, I'll post some high res pics. :thumbsup: 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5245340100/" title="photo-1 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5245340100_39fce90311.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="photo-1" /></a>


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the outline Reynolds decals. I'd love a set once I get my Stratus wheels rebuilt with new rims.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Lovin' what you're doing with the bike, looks great. +1 on the reynolds decals, they should come like that from the factory :thumbsup:


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas! I've put in a lot of time and effort into this but I think it's paying off. Been getting a lot of compliments so far. Let me know if you guys want some custom decals on your bike, I do them on the side when I' have spare time.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

are you removing the clear-coat on the shifters first, or just applying a decal over the top of them?


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

alex - these are all applied over the components. Eventually I will wet sand them and have it permanently on there. just got excited with my new vinyl cutter for now.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you got the ability to do a few Specialized decals in a larger format (like the downtube)? If so, I need to get some made. Seattube also, if you can (vertical)...let me know $$, time, and if you can do it.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I should as if you can match the "Specialized" font, too.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

SIX:am,
Can you clear coat over the decals? And, are they 'square' cut or 'outline' cut?

.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

@-dustin - PM sent.

@Matador-IV - I'm not sure what you mean about square and outline cut? In regards to clear coating the vinyl, yes, I have clear coated these before using Dupli-Color with no issues.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's what I'm currently working on. This is my old Seven Cycles Axiom that my Uncle purchased from me a couple of years ago and he wanted a "new look" for the coming year. It's still not finished as I have a few more details to add to it.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291723430/" title="DSC09357 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5291723430_75876d8108.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09357" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291723376/" title="DSC09356 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5291723376_b4e9ffec57.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09356" /></a>

This is the underside of the downtube:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291121349/" title="DSC09352 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5291121349_cd025c4f9c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09352" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291121291/" title="DSC09351 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5048/5291121291_03417f9060.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09351" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291723126/" title="DSC09347 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5203/5291723126_6459f3866e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09347" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291120957/" title="DSC09345 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5291120957_2611cbc18c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09345" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5284514158/" title="DSC09338 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5124/5284514158_8436cf3097.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09338" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5283916333/" title="DSC09335 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5166/5283916333_6ec5a18a8c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09335" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5284513456/" title="DSC09333 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5284513456_1956652991.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09333" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5284513170/" title="DSC09332 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5161/5284513170_e67a688295.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09332" /></a>

This last picture is how the underside of the downtube decal was made. These decals are not printed by your normal printer. These are different colored vinyls that I need to layer individually and lay it by hand which takes some time to get it right. It's not on top of each other in case any of you were wondering. It'll seem like it is one whole decal. 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5283915649/" title="DSC09331 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5283915649_bc22fda951.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC09331" /></a>


----------



## mountainandroad (Apr 28, 2007)

*Can you do custom work?*

Hey there Six:am,

Your frames look beautiful! I originally started a frame project, for a bike I"m building to use for my trainer, as a "beater" bike to ride around town, and for out-of-town guests to use when they come to visit, and so I don't have to put my carbon bike on the trainer. Also, I recently read Specialized will not warranty carbon frame damage from trainer use, so there ya go. Mine is an 853 steel frame that had some cheap plastic decals applied over (what I thought was) a spray painted silver band. I didn't like it, so planned to remove and lightly sand, and then spray those areas only. (Black paint, easy to match). So I removed the decals and clear coat on down tube and seat tube in that area, and that "band" turned out to be chrome, or stainless...so then it turned into extensive prep, self etching primer etc. Long story short, I now need some new frame decals for down tube and seat tube, which will ultimately be sprayed with clear coat which I obtained from the auto paint store. I do have some frame decals, but they are more like logo decals than the name spelled out, which would be the optimum. Do you accept side jobs? For compensation of course) If so, any estimate on time and cost? I've got a couple pics of before, showing decals, and at one stage in the prep, with decals on their way out, just before sanding prep. After realizing it was chrome, and not a simple overpaint, I thought, "oh no", =[] 
...but there's no turning back now.



SIX:am]@-dustin - PM sent.

@Matador-IV - I'm not sure what you mean about square and outline cut? In regards to clear coating the vinyl, yes, I have clear coated these before using Dupli-Color with no issues.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mountainandroad (Apr 28, 2007)

xoxox


----------



## mountainandroad (Apr 28, 2007)

I tried to post photos, but for some reason it didn't work.


----------



## mountainandroad (Apr 28, 2007)

*Decals question*

...also, the yellow striped bands are not necessary. Would just need to spell out the name in the right size maybe the yellow outline, and print on thin clear vinyl...or whatever they get printed on.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Mountainandroad - pm sent


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Will get some pictures as soon as I get my camera going. 

Have to say, I was extremely impressed with these decals. Nice work.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

dustin - awesome! thanks for the compliment. I'd love to see how they turned out.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's an updated pic of some of the decals that I've done to my Reynolds. Blacked it out on one side of the wheel. Since my Tarmac is out of commission, I had to use my Cervelo this past weekend.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5392050182/" title="photo-5 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5213/5392050182_21c6175251_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="photo-5" /></a>


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Sold my SRAM Red groupset and will be updating my Tarmac with 2011 Campy Record with Rotor 3D cranks and S-Works chainring. Hopefully I'll have enough money to purchase a Quarq later on. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5392600497/" title="DSC09397 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5131/5392600497_650a7d2b8f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09397" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5392594379/" title="DSC09375 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5097/5392594379_8afa4f993a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09375" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5393195746/" title="DSC09402 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5018/5393195746_959b9cdbf1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09402" /></a>


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the ride! I just got the SL3 Project black and am looking to do a custom setup like you did with the rotor arm and specialized crank. Would that chain ring work with a Sram force crank?


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

DrogProject_Black - Nice purchase! If only I knew about the project black before I bought this, I would've gotten that instead. The chainring would work as long as you have the same BCD (Bolt Circle Diamater). I bought a compact set for my Rotor 3D with a 52/36 combo on a 110BCD. Do you have standard rings on your SRAM Force now? I know the chainrings are available in 130BCD.


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

I was deciding between the project black and the black and blue one as well. it looked so much cleaner cause the project black is naked carbon ! I dont have the crank yet cause I have been looking for info to see if this would work! I am looking for the compact crank so. This is my first bike build so I wasnt sure how to check! so I just need to make sure the bcd is the same on both! Thanks! Those blacked out reynolds would be a perfect for this bike build!! I was looking at some williams system 38 for mine and just peeling the logos off!


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool, just let me know if you need some decals made on your wheels once you get 'em. Update us with some pics!


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

FIrst picture! Still need to get it fit and cut the fork!


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!!!! I like the subtle look of the bike. How do you like the bike and the wheels?


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

I am loving the bike so far! My fit was horrible so I am working on getting it fine tuned now! Had to buy a new stem and new cables which i am not happy about but! The wheels are good, they roll like crazy! YOu feel the road a lot but these things just keep rolling and rolling without even pedaling! ! I did like the rovals sl 45 I had before better though!


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

*updated picture*

Sram Red Black crank


----------



## johnblue2 (Jan 3, 2012)

SIX:am said:


> I'm almost done with my custom decal set-up. So far I've done my Reynolds decals (gave it an "outline" look if you will), shifters, crankset, and rear derailleur. Still debating if I'm gonna gloss black "Specialized" on the down tube. Maybe if I have time during my vacation I'll do that.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic, I can't find my camera so iPhone to the rescue.
> 
> ...


Your decal awesome on frames, it gave new look which really impressive and have seen all pictures on thread which you posted. SPECILAZED awesome on frame.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I would interested in gloss black for the SWORKS on my SL3 Tarmac downtube.
Is that doable?


----------

